# Controlling Somfy RTS motorized shades??



## onedrop76

Hi all,


So I just installed my new home theater and Z-wave dimmers - everything is working great with my Harmony 890 remote except for the Somfy RTS motorized roller shades on my windows. These shades are controlled by a separate Somfy radio-frequency remote, and I can't seem to integrate them into my scenes on the Harmony remote. I checked the Logitech website before i purchased the remote, and it claimed that the remote was compatible with these shades (model # LT50). But now Logitech technical support says that the remote only controls Z-wave by RF, no other RF signals.


I think I found a workaround: A Somfy antennae that can accept IR signals. The idea would be that I mount it next to the Harmony IR wireless extender, and set the shades up as an IR device in the Harmony remote. The remote sends an RF signal to the wireless extender in the closet, which then converts the rf signal to an IR signal, which is then picked up by the Somfy antennae and converted back to the proprietary Somfy RF signal that can control the shades. Seems kind of convoluted. Here's a link:

http://www.shop.floridautomatedshade...?productId=242 


So I was wondering:

1) Will this work?

2) Would it be better to return the Harmony 890 and put the $700 I would spend on this setup into a better control system?


Thanks for any help or advice!


----------



## ddave12000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onedrop76* /forum/post/16089519
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> So I just installed my new home theater and Z-wave dimmers - everything is working great with my Harmony 890 remote except for the Somfy RTS motorized roller shades on my windows. These shades are controlled by a separate Somfy radio-frequency remote, and I can't seem to integrate them into my scenes on the Harmony remote. I checked the Logitech website before i purchased the remote, and it claimed that the remote was compatible with these shades (model # LT50). But now Logitech technical support says that the remote only controls Z-wave by RF, no other RF signals.
> 
> 
> I think I found a workaround: A Somfy antennae that can accept IR signals. The idea would be that I mount it next to the Harmony IR wireless extender, and set the shades up as an IR device in the Harmony remote. The remote sends an RF signal to the wireless extender in the closet, which then converts the rf signal to an IR signal, which is then picked up by the Somfy antennae and converted back to the proprietary Somfy RF signal that can control the shades. Seems kind of convoluted. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.shop.floridautomatedshade...?productId=242
> 
> 
> So I was wondering:
> 
> 1) Will this work?
> 
> 2) Would it be better to return the Harmony 890 and put the $700 I would spend on this setup into a better control system?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help or advice!



You likely need a work around since the shades are controlled RF. Usually, when a device is controlled by a proprietary RF remote, you can't integrate it with other devices.


----------



## syner

unless you can integrate some type of bridge or just get a zwave motorized shade instead. i have tested several for my z-wave iphone/itouch/blackberry app at www.totalcontrolapp.com . check the compatibility list to see the part names.


----------



## Neurorad

I think if you contact a Somfy rep, or do some research on Somfy RTS, you'll find that the LT50 can be operated with IR.


Google LT50 + Somfy + IR + RTS


Here is an option, $200:
http://www.av-outlet.com/en-us/dept_504.html


----------



## Deane Johnson

I remember once seeing a transmitter that was dry contact operated, if not also IR. I can't seem to find anything on it right now, but I'm sure it exists. It may even be made by Somfy.


Here's something on the Somfy site that looks like it might take you in the right direction. Lousy site presentation, but it's a start.

http://www.somfysystems.com/index.cf...-rts-interface


----------



## onedrop76

Hi all,

Thanks for your help and the great ideas. I am looking into the Somfy RTS interface and an iPhone app to control everything. I will post back when I get it working.


----------



## Strategerizer

onedrop76 - do you have any updates on this? I would like to do the same thing. I actaully have RollEase shades already installed and use z-Wave throughout the house. My shades are not yet motorized but I understand I can motorize them using Somfy. So I would like to learn more about what to do so I can use my Z-wave remote for control as well.


Thanks!


----------



## onedrop76

I have almost everything working now - the shades and home theater are all controlled from my iPhone. I'm still working on my zwave dimmers, but I'm almost positive I can make that work too with this same system:


Somfy 1810872 Universal RTS interface (input IR or RS232, outputs proprietary Somfy RF)- $400


Gloabla Cache GC100 automation controller (accepts TCP ethernet cable input and outputs both IR and RS232) - $150


Command Fusion iViewer (iPhone app controls the Global Cache box over wifi) - $125


Global Cache IR learner (i needed this to collect codes from my IR remotes and convert them into codes that work on the GC100, it's not necessary for day-to-day control) - $40


I don't have any home automation experience- but I would consider myself pretty technical - and I was able to get this working. The iViewer iPhone app is very flexible and customizable, which is a good thing, but with my limited experience it took me a couple evenings to get it working. I was able to get it going after watching the video tutorial on their website and calling their very helpful tech support. It comes with a software application for your PC. You design the touchscreen interface on your PC and then update your iPhone with the custom screens you designed. It works on the iPod touch if you don't have an iPhone.


Overall, I really like the system. The best part is that my iPhone is always in my pocket anyway, so I always know where my remote is. Also, I have set up the touchscreen exactly how I want it. I designed the look of the background and buttons in photoshop (they have free template images if you don't want to go through the trouble of designing it yourself). I put the buttons exactly where I want them on the iPhone screen. And I was able to make some pretty complex macros. For example, I have buttons for my favorite internet radio stations and I can get them with a single button press instead of navigating my Pioneer receiver's convoluted menus. Another nice aspect of the iViewer is that you can set it up to work from anywhere in the world, so it's no problem if you forgot to turn off the lights or thermostat when you left for vacation.


My main complaint is that I occasionally experience delays that I think are related to sending commands over my home wifi network. It isn't too painful right now and I am still trying to troubleshoot the problem. Another problem is that there is only one-way communication of the iViewer to the GC100 right now. Supposedly the 2-way feature is coming in a future release of iViewer. It would be nice if I could see which receiver source is selected or which radio station is tuned right on my iPhone screen.


The next step is to get my zwave dimmers working and integrate lighting into the scenes. To do that, I think I will need to buy a $40 RS232 to Zwave device. I am going to look into it this weekend. I will update again when I get the lights working.


----------



## SnyperBob

Hi, very nice setup. I just have some basic questions....


Do you hook your GC100 to your wireless router, and then your iPhone controls it directly? Or do you have to have a computer/server running all the time, and your iPhone sends commands to the server, and then the server controls the GC100?


How are you controlling your receiver with this setup? Are you running an IR blaster out from your GC100 to your receiver? Using the IR codes that you got from your IR Learner?


Thanks a very nice setup


----------



## onedrop76

No server is necessary. The GC100 is about 6x3x1 inches, a black little aluminum box with no buttons. You plug it into the router with a cat5 cable, and it has IR emitters and RS232 output. I'm using the IR emitters to control everything right now including the receiver. After using it for a month, I really like it. I still experience some delays and I think it is the home network causing the problem. When I'm scrolling through my instant netflix queue, I will hit the button to advance and sometimes nothing happens for a while. This is OK for me because I only watch movies and I rarely touch the remote, but it would be real annoying for anyone that likes to click through channels. Again, this can probably be resolved by getting a new router.


----------



## aharding

Do you know if Command Fusion plans to support Z-Wave devices? It would be nice to be able to draw a floor plan and then show the on/off states of the lights.


Would also like to be able to arm/disarm the alarm system and show open and closed doors.


It would be nice to have a macro that would dim the lights and start the movie for instance.


----------



## tauruspt111

That will not work. The LT50 is not IR compatable. what you will need is an URTSI 2 or universal rts interface with an IR eye. This will translate the ir into rts.


----------



## acemazza1

*Somfy URTSI II question*



onedrop76 said:


> I have almost everything working now - the shades and home theater are all controlled from my iPhone. I'm still working on my zwave dimmers, but I'm almost positive I can make that work too with this same system:
> 
> Somfy 1810872 Universal RTS interface (input IR or RS232, outputs proprietary Somfy RF)- $400
> 
> Gloabla Cache GC100 automation controller (accepts TCP ethernet cable input and outputs both IR and RS232) - $150
> 
> Command Fusion iViewer (iPhone app controls the Global Cache box over wifi) - $125
> 
> Global Cache IR learner (i needed this to collect codes from my IR remotes and convert them into codes that work on the GC100, it's not necessary for day-to-day control) - $40
> 
> I don't have any home automation experience- but I would consider myself pretty technical - and I was able to get this working. The iViewer iPhone app is very flexible and customizable, which is a good thing, but with my limited experience it took me a couple evenings to get it working. I was able to get it going after watching the video tutorial on their website and calling their very helpful tech support. It comes with a software application for your PC. You design the touchscreen interface on your PC and then update your iPhone with the custom screens you designed. It works on the iPod touch if you don't have an iPhone.
> 
> Overall, I really like the system. The best part is that my iPhone is always in my pocket anyway, so I always know where my remote is. Also, I have set up the touchscreen exactly how I want it. I designed the look of the background and buttons in photoshop (they have free template images if you don't want to go through the trouble of designing it yourself). I put the buttons exactly where I want them on the iPhone screen. And I was able to make some pretty complex macros. For example, I have buttons for my favorite internet radio stations and I can get them with a single button press instead of navigating my Pioneer receiver's convoluted menus. Another nice aspect of the iViewer is that you can set it up to work from anywhere in the world, so it's no problem if you forgot to turn off the lights or thermostat when you left for vacation.
> 
> My main complaint is that I occasionally experience delays that I think are related to sending commands over my home wifi network. It isn't too painful right now and I am still trying to troubleshoot the problem. Another problem is that there is only one-way communication of the iViewer to the GC100 right now. Supposedly the 2-way feature is coming in a future release of iViewer. It would be nice if I could see which receiver source is selected or which radio station is tuned right on my iPhone screen.
> 
> The next step is to get my zwave dimmers working and integrate lighting into the scenes. To do that, I think I will need to buy a $40 RS232 to Zwave device. I am going to look into it this weekend. I will update again when I get the lights working.


Hi there, 

I realise this is quite an old thread, but just wanted to get your thoughts on the Somfy URTSI II unit.

I want to control my Somfy RF blinds via IR using a Harmony ultimate remote and hub. 
I'm from Australia and I've contacted Somfy Oceania about it. They said the URTSI II is no longer available in Australia and have offered me zero help or advice if I wanted to purchase one from an online US distributor...

Was the URTSI II easy to program and get working with your blinds?
I read the setup instructions and it seems relatively straight forward but any insights you have would be great.

Were you able to program an "all up" or "all down" button or is the URTSI II only able to control one blind per channel?

I figure I will need to purchase the following 3 products:

- Somfy Universal RTS Interface II (URTS ii)
Product code: 1810872
This will convert my IR signals into Somfy RF signals.
http://www.automatedshadestore.com/...__16_Channel_Interface__URTSI_II_-pid324.html

- Somfy IR Sensor
Product code: 9015078
This plugs into the URTS ii - I will position it next to my Harmony hub/IR blaster.
http://www.floridaautomatedshade.com/Somfy-IR-Sensor-180872-w-3ft-Cable-with-Connector-p/9015078.htm

- Somfy MultiChannel Infrared Transmitter
Product code: 1810498
I will use this Somfy IR remote to teach my Harmony remote the IR codes.
http://www.homecontrols.com/Somfy-Infrared-Transmitter-24-Channel-SO1810498?sc=23&category=734199

I haven't actually purchased the Somfy blinds yet, I was hoping to verify it would all work before I did.

I liked the idea of the Lutron Serena blinds but unfortunately they are not available here in Australia.

Cheers

Adrian


----------



## anmg

acemazza1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I realise this is quite an old thread, but just wanted to get your thoughts on the Somfy URTSI II unit.
> 
> I want to control my Somfy RF blinds via IR using a Harmony ultimate remote and hub.
> I'm from Australia and I've contacted Somfy Oceania about it. They said the URTSI II is no longer available in Australia and have offered me zero help or advice if I wanted to purchase one from an online US distributor...
> 
> Was the URTSI II easy to program and get working with your blinds?
> I read the setup instructions and it seems relatively straight forward but any insights you have would be great.
> 
> Were you able to program an "all up" or "all down" button or is the URTSI II only able to control one blind per channel?
> 
> I figure I will need to purchase the following 3 products:
> 
> - Somfy Universal RTS Interface II (URTS ii)
> Product code: 1810872
> This will convert my IR signals into Somfy RF signals.
> http://www.automatedshadestore.com/...__16_Channel_Interface__URTSI_II_-pid324.html
> 
> - Somfy IR Sensor
> Product code: 9015078
> This plugs into the URTS ii - I will position it next to my Harmony hub/IR blaster.
> http://www.floridaautomatedshade.com/Somfy-IR-Sensor-180872-w-3ft-Cable-with-Connector-p/9015078.htm
> 
> - Somfy MultiChannel Infrared Transmitter
> Product code: 1810498
> I will use this Somfy IR remote to teach my Harmony remote the IR codes.
> http://www.homecontrols.com/Somfy-Infrared-Transmitter-24-Channel-SO1810498?sc=23&category=734199
> 
> I haven't actually purchased the Somfy blinds yet, I was hoping to verify it would all work before I did.
> 
> I liked the idea of the Lutron Serena blinds but unfortunately they are not available here in Australia.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Adrian


I am trying to do something similar. I can control the Somfy RTS motor with the UTRSI II. The problem I am having is getting the ir codes for the harmony elite to send the ir signal to the UTRSI. The codes for this device on the Harmony site do not work.


----------



## acemazza1

anmg said:


> I am trying to do something similar. I can control the Somfy RTS motor with the UTRSI II. The problem I am having is getting the ir codes for the harmony elite to send the ir signal to the UTRSI. The codes for this device on the Harmony site do not work.


Hello,

Damn, I was hoping it would!
Can you learn the ir codes to the harmony using the Somfy IR remote?

This is the Somfy IR remote I'm told works with the UTRSI II - but you may want to confirm this with the seller before purchasing.
- Somfy MultiChannel Infrared Transmitter
Product code: 1810498
http://www.homecontrols.com/Somfy-In...ategory=734199

Were you able to program an all up/all down function?

Cheers

Adrian


----------

